# Looking for a EPAK studio in Seattle



## DRANKIN (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't found anything in the area. There has to be someone out here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DRANKIN (Nov 2, 2010)

Found a EPAK studio in Seattle. It's called Alpha Martial Arts and is run by Mr. Chris Herrman. I'll be checking it out soon!


----------



## Blindside (Nov 2, 2010)

If the eastside (Redmond/Kirkland) is a possibility as a commute, there is a very good not-really-advertised crew over there, best in the greater Seattle area in my opinion.  PM me for details.

edit:
Also check out Mateo Kajukenbo, obviously its not EPAK, but they actually have (or had as of 2001 when I worked out with them) a strong Parker Kenpo influence through Mr. Mateo's influence coming out of the Tracy lineages.  I have no idea what the current composition of their Kajukenbo/Kenpo is, but on a huge plus side it is a studio that produces fighters, an important mentality to have in this day and age.

http://www.mateokajukenbo.com/index.html


----------



## DRANKIN (Nov 3, 2010)

Blindside said:


> If the eastside (Redmond/Kirkland) is a possibility as a commute, there is a very good not-really-advertised crew over there, best in the greater Seattle area in my opinion. PM me for details.
> 
> edit:
> Also check out Mateo Kajukenbo, obviously its not EPAK, but they actually have (or had as of 2001 when I worked out with them) a strong Parker Kenpo influence through Mr. Mateo's influence coming out of the Tracy lineages. I have no idea what the current composition of their Kajukenbo/Kenpo is, but on a huge plus side it is a studio that produces fighters, an important mentality to have in this day and age.
> ...


 

Thanks for the info. I'm in Redmond. After I get back into the swing of things I'll look you guys up. I've been out of the loop for a few years now.


----------

